# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  جدول مباريات كأس أمم أسيا 2015  استراليا

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات كأس أمم أسيا 2015  استراليا
AFC Asian Cup 2015 Australia Schedule , 

جدول مباريات كأس الأمم الآسيوية 2015 في أستراليا مواعيد وتوقيت مباريات بطولة آسيا والذي يشارك فيها أقوي 16 منتخب في القارة الآسيوية وهم ” السعودية , العراق , الكويت , الامارات , عمان , الأردن , فلسطين , قطر , البحرين , اليابان , أستراليا , كوريا الجنوبية , كوريا الشمالية , أوزبكستان , ايران , الصين ” , 

حيث تم تقسيم المنتخبات الستة عشر الي 4 مجموعات كل مجموعة تضم 4 منتخبات .

المجموعة الأولي : أستراليا , الكويت , عمان , كوريا الجنوبية
المجموعة الثانية : السعودية , أوزبكستان , كوريا الشمالية , الصين
المجموعة الثالثة : الإمارات ,. قطر , البحرين , ايران
المجموعة الرابعة : العراق , الأردن , فلسطين , اليابان

يصعد أول وثاني المجموعة الي دور الثمانية حيث سيلتقي أول المجموعة الأولي مع ثاني المجموعة الثانية وأول المجموعة الثانية مع ثاني المجموعة الأولي وهكذا مع باقي المجموعات , مباريات المجموعات ستلعب في الفترة من الجمعة 9 يناير 2015 وحتي الثلاثاء 20 يناير 2015 علي أن تقام مباريات دور الثمانية يوم الخميس 22 يناير ونصف النهائي يوم 26 يناير علي أن تقام المباراة النهائية يوم 31 يناير . 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تسلم حبيبنا كسلاوي علي المتابعة المستمرة لكل ما هو جديد
*

----------


## سوباوى

*يديك العافيه كسلااااااوى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* استهلال سيء للكويت في العرس الآسيوي


رغم تأخره في النتيجة إلا أن منتخب آستراليا عاد بقوة وسجل رباعية في مرمى الأزرق الكويتي.
حققت أستراليا فوزاً مستحقاً على الكويت برباعية مقابل هدف وحيد في المجموعة الأولى اليوم الجمعة في افتتاح كأس أمم آسيا لكرة القدم الذي تستضيفه بلاد الكنغر من 9 كانون الثاني/يناير 2015 وحتى 31 من ذات الشهر.
وكان الأزرق الكويتي البادئ بالتسجيل في الدقيقة الثامنة بواسطة اللاعب حسين فاضل ثم فسح المجال لأصحاب الأرض فعدل تيم كاهيل النتيجة في الدقيقة 33 ثم أضاف ماسيمو لونغو الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 44 وسجل ميلي جيدنياك الهدف الثالث من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 62 واختتم جيمس تروزي المهرجان التهديفي في الدقيقة 90.
وهذه المرة الأولى منذ 31 عاماً ينجح فيها المضيف بالفوز افتتاحاً بعد تغلب سنغافورة على الهند 2-صفر في نسخة 1984.
وضمن الجولة الأولى من منافسات المجموعة الأولى، يلعب غداً السبت كوريا الجنوبية ثالثة النسخة الماضية وعمان الطامحة في كانبرا.
وبعد خوض مباراة أستراليا، تلتقي الكويت مع كوريا الجنوبية في 12 الجاري في كانبرا، قبل خوض المباراة الأخيرة مع عمان في 17 منه في نيوكاسل.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحظ يقف في وجه عُمان أمام كوريا الجنوبية

رغم تقديمه لأداء رائع إلا أن منتخب عُمان فشل في تجاوز عقبة الكوريين.
فشل المنتخب العماني اليوم السبت في تجاوز عقبة كوريا الجنوبية رغم الأداء الممتاز في الشوط الثاني لتنتهي المواجهة بفوز الكوريين بهدف دون ردّ ضمن مباريات الجولة الأولى من المجموعة الأولى في كأس أمم آسيا التي تستضيفها آستراليا.
وسجّل اللاعب تشو يونغ تشول هدف المباراة الوحيد في الدقيقة 45 من خطأ دفاعي عماني. 
وهذه أوّل خطوة لكوريا الجنوبية في رحلتها نحو الصعود إلى منصّة التتويج للمرّة الأولى منذ 54 عاماً.
وكانت أستراليا فازت أمس الجمعة على الكويت 4-1 في ملبورن فتصدّرت المجموعة بفارق الأهداف عن كوريا الجنوبية.
 لعب منتخب عمان في النهائيات 6 مباريات فقط وحقّق فوزاً واحداً مقابل 3 تعادلات وخسارتين، إلا أن الاستقرار الذي يعيشه مع المدرّب لوغوين الذي يدخل عامه الرابع على رأس الإدارة الفنية، يرفع جرعة التفاؤل لدى جمهور المنتخب في إمكانية تحقيق نتائج أفضل من التي تحقّقت في 2004 و2007.
احتاج منتخب عمان 16 عاماً منذ أول مشاركة له في تصفيات كأس آسيا 1988 لكي يخوض النهائيات في الصين بإشراف المدرّب التشيكي ميلان ماتشالا، فقدّم مستويات جيدة وفاز على تايلاند بهدفين وتعادل مع إيران 2-2، وكاد يبلغ الدور ربع النهائي لولا خسارته صفر-1 أمام اليابان التي توّجت باللقب.
ثمّ تأهّل للمرّة الثانية إلى النهائيات في 2007 بعد احتياز التصفيات في المجموعة التي ضمّت الإمارات والأردن وباكستان، فحقّق أربعة انتصارات وخسر في مباراتين. وفي النهائيات، تعادل في الدور الأوّل مع أستراليا والعراق الذي توّج باللقب.
وغاب منتخب عمان عن نهائيات كأس آسيا 2011 في قطر بعد أن خاض التصفيات في مجموعة أستراليا والكويت واندونيسيا، حيث فاز في مباراتين وتعادل وخسر في مثلها.
وتأتي مشاركة المنتخب العماني في كأس آسيا 2015 بعد اختبار مهم في دورة كأس الخليج الثانية والعشرين بالرياض في تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر الماضي، حيث نجح في التأهّل إلى الدور نصف النهائي قبل أن يخسر أمام قطر 1-3.





*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*مشكووور كسلاوي علي المجهود الجميل.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رأسية سيرجيف تمنح أوزبكستان إنتصارا صعبا أمام كوريا الشمالية

المنتخب الأوزبكي يقهر الشمشون برأسية سيرجيف ضمن الجولة الأولى من منافسات كأس آسيا.

افتتحت اوزبكستان مسيرتها في كأس اسيا لكرة القدم المقامة في استراليا بالفوز 1-صفر على كوريا الشمالية اليوم السبت الا انها افلتت في اللحظة الاخيرة من هدف محقق كاد يحرمها من نقاط الفوز الثلاث بعدما اهدرت العديد من الفرص في استاد استراليا.
وكوريا الشمالية هي الدولة الاقل تصنيفا بين الفرق المنافسة في البطولة القارية ومن ثم انقذت اوزبكستان بالفوز نفسها من خيبة أمل كبيرة ربما اثرت سلبا على سعيها للتأهل الى الدور التالي عن المجموعة الثانية التي تضم أيضا منتخبي الصين والسعودية.
وجاء هدف المباراة الوحيد بعد مرور ساعة من الزمن عندما سدد ايجور سيرجيف في الشباك بعد تلقيه كرة عرضية ارسلها قائد فريقه سيرفر جيباروف متوجا بذلك اداء أفضل كثيرا في الشوط الثاني لفريقه الذي صعد لقبل نهائي النسخة الماضية من البطولة في قطر قبل أربعة أعوام.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السعودية تدفع ضريبة إهدار الفرص السهلة وتسقط أمام الصين

الأخضر السعودي يهدر فرصا سهلا كلّفته السقوط أمام التنين الصيني في إفتتاح المشوار ببطولة كأس آسيا.
 سقط المنتخب السعودي أمام نظيره التنين الصيني بنتيجة 1- صفر ضمن المرحلة الأولى من منافسات المجموعة الثانية في بطولة كأس آسيا 2015 بأستراليا.
وبهذا الفوز رفعت الصين رصيدها الى 3 نقاط مقتسمة بذلك صدارة المجموعة الثانية مع أوزبكستان التي حققت فوزا صعبا على كوريا الشمالية بذات النتيجة، في حين تذيلت السعودية الترتيب رفقة الشمشمون الكوري بدون أي نقطة.
ويعتبر هذا الفوز هو الأول للصين على السعودية في تاريخ مواجهات الفريقين بكأس الأمم الآسيوية. 






*

----------


## ابو همام

*مشكور   حبيبنا   كسﻻوى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الإمارات تخرج بنقاط الدربي أمام قطر

الإمارات تقدّم أداءً رائعاً وتفوز على قطر في كأس أمم آسيا.
حقّق منتخب الإمارات فوزاً مستحقّاً على قطر برباعية مقابل هدف وحيد اليوم الأحد ضمن منافسات الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة في كأس أمم آسيا لكرة القدم التي تقام في أستراليا.
سجّل رباعية الأبيض الإماراتي كلّ من أحمد خليل (37 و52) وعلي مبخوت (56 و89). فيما سجّل خلفان إبراهيم خلفان هدف العنابي الوحيد في الدقيقة 22.
وسبق للمنتخبين الخليجيين أن تواجها في ثلاث مناسبات سابقة ضمن النهائيات القارية أعوام 1980 و1988 و2007 وخرجا معاً من الدور الأوّل، وهما بالتالي يمنيان النفس بتجنّب هذا السيناريو.
لكن مهمّة رجال المدرّب الجزائري جمال بلماضي الذين انتهى مسلسل مبارايتهم المتتالية دون هزيمة عند 12، تعقّدت بعد هزيمة اليوم التي جاءت مخالفة للتوقّعات نوعاً ما خصوصاً بعد تتويج العنابي في تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر الماضي بخليجي 22 على حساب السعودية المضيفة.
ويأمل المنتخب القطري الذي فاز على جاره الإماراتي مرّتين في النهائيات القارية مقابل هزيمة كانت في مواجهتهما الأخيرة عام 2007 (2-1)؛ ألا يتكرّر سيناريو الدور الأوّل من خليجي 21 عام 2013 حين خسر أمام الإمارات 1-3 في الجولة الأولى وخرج من الباب الصغير فيما واصلت الأخيرة مشوارها نحو اللقب.
وفي المقابل، سيمنح هذا الفوز الإمارات دفعاً مهمّاً من أجل تخطّي دور المجموعات للمرّة الثالثة فقط بعد عام 1992 في اليابان حين خسرت في نصف النهائي أمام السعودية (صفر-2) وعام 1996 على أرضها وخسرت أمام المنتخب ذاته وهذه المرّة في النهائي بركلات الترجيح.

اهداف مباراة الامارات وقطر 4-1 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*واقعية إيران تغلّبت على طموح البحرين


قدّمت البحرين عرضاً مقبولاً لم يجنّبها خسارة واقعية أمام إيران صفر-2 في أولى مبارياتهما ضمن المجموعة الثالثة من نهائيات كأس أمم آسيا أستراليا 2015 اليوم الأحد.
امتلأت مدرجات ملعب "ريكتانغولار" بجماهير إيرانية غفيرة وصل عددها إلى 18 ألف مشاهد دعّموا فريقهم منذ اللحظة الأولى وخلقوا أجواءً احتفالية قبل وبعد المباراة في مجمع ملبورن الرياضي.
وقاومت البحرين في الشوط الأوّل ووصلت أكثر من مرّة إلى المرمى الإيراني، بيد أن لاعبي المدرّب البرتغالي كارلوس كيروش هزّوا الشباك في الوقت القاتل من كرة ثابتة ترجمها إحسان حجي صافي بشكل رائع، قبل أن ينحنوا مجدّداً من كرة ثابتة قبل ثلث ساعة على نهاية المباراة ترجمها مسعود شجاعي.
التقى المنتخبان 16 مرّة، فازت إيران 7 مرّات والبحرين 4 مرّات وتعادلا 5 مرّات.
وكانت الإمارات حقّقت فوزاً كبيراً على قطر 4-1 في كانبرا فتصدّرت الترتيب بفارق الأهداف عن إيران.

أهداف مباراة ايران والبحرين 2-0 






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الغد : ( توقيت مكة المكرمة والخرطوم )

الاثنين  12 / يناير/ 2015 


اليابان 10:00  فلسطين 


الأردن 12:00 العراق 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليابان "تستقبل" فلسطين بقساوة

استقبل المنتخب الياباني حامل اللقب نظيره الفلسطيني بنادي المشاركين في نهائيات كأس اسيا بـ"قساوة" بعدما اكتسحه 4-0 اليوم الاثنين في نيوكاسل الجولة الاولى من منافسات المجموعة الرابعة لنسخة استراليا 2015.
اجل ياسوهيتو اندو (8) وشينجي اوكازاكي (25) وكيسوكي هوندا (44) ومايا يوشيدا (49) الأهداف في مباراة خاضها الفلسطينيون بعشرة لاعبين في ربع الساعة الأخير وتكبدوا فيها أقسى خسارة حتى الان في الدورة.
وتضم المجموعة منتخبي العراق والأردن اللذين يلتقيان لاحقاً في بريزبين.
ومن المؤكد أن المواجهة لم تكن متوازنة على الاطلاق كونها تجمع بين فريق يحمل الرقم القياسي بعدد الألقاب في مستهل حملة دفاعه عن تتويجه الرابع واخر يخوض غمار البطولة القارية للمرة الأولى في تاريخه نتيجة تتويجه بكأس التحدي.
ولم يرحم المنتخب الياباني نظيره الفلسطيني الذي تحمل مشاركته في نهائيات البطولة القارية نكهة خاصة خصوصا في ظل الاوضاع الصعبة التي يعيشها الفلسطينيون.

أهداف مباراة اليابان وفلسطين 4-0 






*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا كسلاوي.....السعوديين للاسف مثلنا  متاثرين بالهلال ولن يحققوا شي مادام  المتصدر  يمثله في اساسية المنتخب لاعب واحد فقط وهلال الرياض دا ياخدو منو 4 صراحة انا اشجع السعودية ومنتظر الدورة دي لكن عليهو العوض ومنو العوض
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أسود العراق يهزمون الأردن في مباراة تكتيكية بكأس اسيا

حسم المنتخب العراقي مواجهة الأردن بالفوز 1-0 في المباراة التي أقيمت بينهما على ملعب سونكورب ، بالجولة الأولى بالمجموعة الرابعة ، وبهذه النتيجة يأتي العراق خلف اليابان الذي فاز برباعية نظيفة على فلسطين منذ قليل بفارق الاهداف ، ويحتل الأردن المركز الثالث ويتذيل الفدائي المجموعة .
سجل هدف المباراة الوحيد اللاعب ياسر قاسم في الدقيقة 77 .. بينما تم طرد أنس بني ياسين لاعب الاردن في الدقيقة 84 .. وجاءت المباراة تكتيكية ولم تشهد لمحات فنية بإستثناء الهدف .. ولكن يبقى أن العرب لم يحققوا الفوز في الجولة الأولى سوى على العرب ، حيث فاز من قبل الإمارات على قطر 4-1 بينما خسر باقي المنتخبات العربية في هذه الجولة .

هدف مباراة العراق والاردن




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الغد : ( توقيت مكة المكرمة والخرطوم )

الثلاثاء 13 / يناير/ 2015 

الكويت   10:00  كوريا الجنوبية
عمان    12:00   استراليا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النمر الكوري يفوز على الأزرق الكويتي ويتأهل لدور الثمانية بكأس آسيا

تأهل المنتخب الكوري لكرة القدم كأول منتخب في بطولة كاس آسيا الدائرة حاليا في استراليا، وذلك بعد ان تفوق على المنتخب الكويتي بهدف من دون رد في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما اليوم في كانبيرا ضمن منافسات المجموعة الأولى، فيما باتت حظوظ المنتخب الكويتي شبه مستحيلة للبقاء في المنافسات الآسيوية.
ورفع المنتخب الكوري رصيده لست نقاط في المركز الأول مؤقتا، فيما استمر المنتخب لكويتي من دون نقاط في المركز الأخير.
فوز المنتخب الكوري بهدف من دون رد جعل المنتخب الكوري يحجز أول بطاقة للتأهل عن المجموعة الأول، فيما باتت حظوظ الأزرق الكويتي شبه مستحيلة للبقاء ضمن الفرق المرشحة للدوري الثاني.

هدف كوريا الجنوبية في الكويت





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رباعية استراليا تطيح بعمان من كأس آسيا

اكتسح المنتخب الأسترالي نظيره العماني برباعية نظيفة، ليضمن مبكرا مع كوريا الجنوبية التأهل لثاني أدوار بطولة أسيا 2015.

ولم يجد “الكنغر” الأسترالي صعوبة كبيرة في الخروج بالنقاط الثلاث، وتقدم بهدفين بعد مرور نصف ساعة من إنطلاق المباراة عن طريق مات مكاي وروبي كروس.

وسجل مارك ميليغان الهدف الثالث من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة الثالثة من الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع للشوط الأول، بينما اختتم تومي يوريتش الأهداف في الدقيقة قبل نهاية المباراة بعشرين دقيقة.


وأصبح رصيد أستراليا بعد جولتين ست نقاط في صدارة المجموعة، متقدمة بفارق الأهداف على كوريا الجنوبية التي فازت 1-صفر على الكويت في وقت سابق الثلاثاء.

وخرج بذلك المنتخبان العربيان عمان والكويت من المسابقة ليستمر الظهور العربي الخافت، إذ لم يحقق أي منتخب عربي الفوز باستثناء الإمارات على قطر والعراق على الأردن، في قمتين عربيتين.

وستلعب أستراليا مع كوريا الجنوبية السبت المقبل لتحديد متصدر المجموعة بينما ستلتقي عمان مع الكويت في لقاء غير مؤثر.

اهداف استراليا وعمان 4 / صفر





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السعودية تهزم كوريا الشمالية برباعية وتشعل المنافسة على البطاقة الثانية

الأخضر السعودي يتجاوز محطة كوريا الشمالية ويعقد حسابات المجموعة الثانية في بطولة كأس أمم آسيا.

 حقق المنتخب السعودي فوزا عريضا على نظيره الكوري الشمالي بنتيجة 4-1 ضمن منافسات الجولة الثانية من بطولة كأس أمم آسيا 2015 بأستراليا.
وسجل أهداف الأخضر السعودي كلا من نايف هزازي "الدقيقة 37"، ومحمد السهلاوي "الدقائق 52،54" ونواف العابد في "الدقيقة 71"، وسجل هدف كوريا الشمالية اللاعب ريانج يونج جي في "الدقيقة 11". 
وفرّط المنتخب السعودي بالفوز أمام التنين الصيني في لقاء الإفتتاحي لحساب المجموعة الثانية بنتيجة 1- صفر، ليشكل لقاء أوزبكستان في الجولة الأخيرة أمام السعودية التحدي الأكبر للمنتخب العربي من أجل انتزاع البطاقة الثانية. 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصين تقلب الطاولة على أوزبكستان

قلبت الصين المعطيات وخطفت بطاقة التأهل من أوزباكستان.
نجحت الصين في قلب الطاولة على أوزبكستان والتأهّل إلى الدور رُبع النهائي للمرّة الأولى منذ 2004 وذلك بعدما حوّلت تخلّفها أمامها إلى فوز 2-1 الأربعاء في بريزبن في الجولة الثانية من منافسات المجموعة الثانية لكأس آسيا 2015.
واعتقد الجميع أن أوزبكستان في طريقها للفوز والاقتراب كثيراً من التأهّل إلى ربع النهائي للمرّة الرابعة على التوالي في مشاركتها السادسة فقط بعدما أنهت الشوط الأوّل متقدّمة عبر عادل أحمدوف (22)، لكن الصين، وصيفة 1984 و2004، أدركت التعادل في بداية الشوط الثاني عبر وو شي (55) قبل أن يهدي سون كي الفوز بعد دقيقتين فقط على دخوله أرضية الملعب (68).
وكانت الصين افتتحت مشاركتها الحادية عشرة بالفوز على السعودية 1-0، فرفعت رصيدها إلى 6 نقاط في الصدارة بفارق 3 نقاط عن الأخيرة التي فازت اليوم على كوريا الشمالية 4-1، ومثلها على أوزبكستان التي فازت في الجولة الأولى على كوريا الشمالية (1-0) التي تأكّد خروجها من الدور الأوّل.
وتلتقي الصين في الجولة الأخيرة مع كوريا الشمالية، فيما ستحدّد هوية صاحب البطاقة الثانية بين السعودية وأوزبكستان.
وتجنّبت الصين بتأهّلها سيناريو مشاركتيها الأخيرتين حين ودّعت من الدور الأوّل بمساهمة من أوزبكستان بالذات، وواصلت مشوارها نحو محاولة الفوز باللقب للمرّة الأولى في تاريخها وفرض نفسها كلاعبة مؤثّرة أقلّه في كرة القدم القارية.
وما يزال الصينيون يتحسّرون على ضياع الحلم على أرضهم عام 2004 حين وصلوا إلى المباراة النهائية قبل أن يخسروا أمام اليابان 1-3.
وبعد أن انتظر حتى الجولة الأخيرة من التصفيات لكي يحجز مقعده في النهائيات القارية، حقّق المنتخب الصيني نتائج ملفتة؛ اذ لم يذق طعم الهزيمة سوى مرّة واحدة في 13 مباراة منذ حزيران/يونيو الماضي بقيادة المدرّب الفرنسي الان بيران الذي استلم المهمّة قبيل الجولة الأخيرة من التصفيات أمام العراق، حيث تأهّلت الصين رغم الخسارة 1-3.
وتجدّد الموعد بين المنتخبين الأوزبكستاني والصيني للنسخة الثالثة على التوالي بعد أن تواجها في دور المجموعات في نسختي 2007 و2011، إضافة إلى مباراتهما في الدور ذاته خلال المشاركة الأولى لأوزبكستان عام 1996.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة الغد

الخميس  15 يناير

البحرين  10:00 الإمارات 

قطر  12:00 إيران 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيران الصديقة تمنح الإمارات الفوز على البحرين .. ومبخوت يدخل التاريخ

أصبح تأهل المنتخب الإماراتي لدور الثمانية الآسيوي مسألة وقت بعد فوزه الصعب على المنتخب البحريني بنتيجة 2-1 في المواجهة التي جمعت بينهما اليوم الخميس على ملعب كانبرا ضمن لقاءات المجموعة الثالثة بنهائيات كأس آسيا.
تقدم على مبخوت للإمارات في الثانية 14 ، وتعادل جيسي جونز للبحرين في الدقيقة 26 ، قبل أن تأتي النيران الصديقة وتنهي الحلم البحريني برأس قائده محمد حسين في الدقيقة 73 .
هدف مبخوت أدخله التاريخ من اوسع أبوابه بعد ان أصبح أسرع هدف في تاريخ النهائيات متفوقاً على هدف الكويتي فتحي كميل في شباك الصين في نهائيات 1976 الذي سجله بعد مرور 20 ثانية.
الفوز رفع رصيد الإمارات إلى 6 نقاط في صدارة المجموعة ، في وقت ظل فيه المنتخب البحريني بلا رصيد ليودع البطولة عملياً وهو ما ستحدده نتيجة لقاء قطر وإيران سواء بحسم تأهل الإمارات أو خروج البحرين.

اهداف مباراة الامارات والبحرين





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إيران تسقط العنابي القطري لترافق الإمارات إلى ربع نهائي كأس آسيا

حسم المنتخب الإيراني تأهله برفقة نظيره الإماراتي إلى دور الثمانية ببطولة كأس الأمم الآسيوية لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا بأستراليا بعدما حقق فوزا صعبا على نظيره القطري وتغلب عليه 1-صفر مساء الخميس في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثالثة.
 رفع الفريق الإيراني رصيده بذلك إلى ست نقاط متساويا مع نظيره الإماراتي الذي تغلب في مباراته الثانية على البحرين 2-1 ، ليكون الصراع في الجولة الثالثة بين المنتخبين الإماراتي والإيراني على صدارة المجموعة ، بينما ستكون نتيجة مباراة البحرين وقطر مجرد تحصيل حاصل.
 استطاع المنتخب الإيراني حسم المجموعة والإطاحة بأمال فريقين عربيين دفعة واحدة ، بهدف وحيد سجله سردار ازمون بعد ست دقائق من بداية الشوط الثاني.

هدف ايران امام قطر





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأردن يقسو على فلسطين .. والدردور يخطف الأضواء

حقق منتخب الأردن فوزاً ساحقاً على حساب نظيره الفلسطيني بخماسية مقابل هدف واحد في اللقاء الذي أقيم صباح اليوم الجمعة بالجولة الثانية للمجموعة الرابعة ببطولة كأس الأمم الآسيوية لكرة القدم المقامة بأستراليا.
وودع منتخب فلسطين البطولة بهذه الخسارة الثانية له ولكنه سجل هدفه الأول في تاريخه بالمحفل القاري عن طريق جاكا حبيشة بينما رفع الأردن رصيده إلى 3 نقاط ليحيي آماله في التأهل للدور الثاني.
المباراة كان نجمها الأول حمزة الدردور بتسجيله سوبر هاتريك في الدقائق 36 و45 و76 و81 بعدما تقدم يوسف الرواشدة للأردن في الدقيقة 34، فيما أحرز جاكا حبيشة هدف فلسطين الوحيد في الدقيقة 86.

اهداف مباراة الاردن وفلسطين





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محاربو اليابان روضوا اسود العراق واقتربوا من التأهل

واصل المنتخب الياباني بنجاح رحلة الدفاع عن لقبه في بطولة كأس آسيا 2015 المقامة حاليا بأستراليا وحقق الفريق فوزه الثاني على التوالي في البطولة بتغلبه على نظيره العراقي 1/صفر اليوم الجمعة في الجولة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الرابعة بالدور الأول للبطولة.
وانتهى الشوط الأول بتقدم المنتخب الياباني (محاربو الساموراي) بهدف نظيف سجله النجم الكبير كيسوكي هوندا من ضربة جزاء في الدقيقة 23 .
وفي الشوط الثاني ، تحسن أداء المنتخب العراقي ولكنه لم يستطع تسجيل هدف التعادل كما عاند الحظ المنتخب الياباني في أكثر من فرصة كانت كفيلة بتعزيز رصيده من الأهداف.
ورفع المنتخب الياباني حامل اللقب رصيده إلى ست نقاط في صدارة المجموعة ولكنه لم يضمن تأهله للدور الثاني بعد الفوز الساحق للمنتخب الأردني 5/1 في مباراته اليوم أمام المنتخب الفلسطيني حيث يحتاج المنتخب الياباني لنقطة التعادل في مباراته أمام الأردن ليحجز مكانه في دور الثمانية بغض النظر عن نتيجة اللقاء بين المنتخبين العراقي والفلسطيني في الجولة الثالثة من مباريات المجموعة.
وتجمد رصيد المنتخب العراقي عند ثلاث نقاط في المركز الثالث بالمجموعة بفارق الأهداف فقط خلف نظيره الأردني ليصبح بحاجة إلى الفوز بأي نتيجة على فلسطين في المباراة الأخيرة وعدم فوز الأردن على اليابان.

اهداف مباراة اليابان والعراق





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مبــــاريــــــــــــــات الـــيــــــــــــــــوم السبت 17 :

> ◄ كأس الأمم الآسيوية - الجولة 3:

• أستراليا (-- : --) كوريا الجنوبية

• عمان (-- : --) الكويت 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشمشون الكوري يقهر الكنغر الاسترالي ويتزعم المجموعة الاولى

 انتزعت كوريا الجنوبية صدارة المجموعة الأولى في كأس آسيا لكرة القدم عندما هزمت الدولة المضيفة استراليا بهدف دون مقابل في الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة من الدور الأول اليوم السبت لتضمن مسيرة ربما تكون أكثر سهولة في الأدوار التالية من البطولة.
أحرز المهاجم لي جونج هيوب هدف الفوز في الشوط الأول ليمنح فريقه تقدما غير متوقع ونجح الفريق الكوري بعد ذلك في الحفاظ على تقدمه حتى النهاية رغم الهجمات الاسترالية الكثيرة.
وبعد الفوز رفع المنتخب الكوري الجنوبي رصيده إلى تسع نقاط محققا بذلك العلامة الكاملة بعد أن سبق له الفوز على الكويت وعلى عمان في حين احتل المنتخب المضيف المركز الثاني بعدما توقف رصيده عند ست نقاط. وبهذا فان كوريا الجنوبية ستواجه في دور الثمانية فريق المركز الثاني في المجموعة الثانية.. السعودية أو أوزبكستان.
أما استراليا فانها ستواجه متصدر المجموعة الثانية المنتخب الصيني في الدور المقبل. 

اهداف كوريا الجنوبية واستراليا





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخب السلطنة يؤكد تفوقه على الكويت مجددا في الجولة الأخيرة من دور المجموعات.

 سجلت عمان هدفا في الشوط الثاني لتفوز 1-صفر على الكويت وتؤكد تفوقها على منافستها الخليجية في مباراة بلا قيمة في كأس آسيا لكرة القدم اليوم السبت.
وأحرز عبد العزيز المقبالي الهدف الوحيد في الدقيقة 69 لتحقق عمان ثاني انتصار لها على التوالي على الكويت بعد ما يزيد بقليل من فوزها الساحق 5-صفر في كأس الخليج بالسعودية حين هز المقبالي الشباك أيضا. 
وأنهت عمان مشوارها في كأس آسيا بثلاث نقاط من نفس عدد المباريات في المركز الثالث بالمجموعة الأولى بينما تذيلت الكويت الترتيب بعد مسيرة مخيبة من ثلاث هزائم متتالية. 

اهداف مباراة عمان والكويت 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*> ◄ مباريات اليوم الاحد كأس الأمم الآسيوية - الجولة 3:

• أوزبكستان (-- : --) السعودية الساعة : 12:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD

• الصين (-- : --) كوريا الشمالية الساعة : 12:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 4 HD

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهاية حزينة للأخضر السعودي أمام أوزبكستان في كأس آسيا

واجه المنتخب السعودي نهاية درامية لمشواره في بطولة كأس الأمم الآسيوية لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في أستراليا وخسر أمام نظيره الأوزبكي 1-3 ، الأحد ، في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الثانية بالبطولة ليخرج من الدور الأول ويصعد الفريق الأوزبكي إلى الدور ربع النهائي رفقة نظيره الصيني المتصدر.
 افتتح المنتخب الأوزبكي التسجيل بعد دقيقة واحدة من بداية المباراة بهدف أحرزه ساردور راشيدوف ثم أدرك الأخضر التعادل في الدقيقة 59 من ضربة جزاء نفذها محمد السهلاوي ، لكن الفريق الأوزبكي حسم المباراة والبطاقة لصالحه بهدفين في آخر 20 دقيقة عن طريق البديل فوكهيد شودييف وراشيدوف.
ضغط الأخضر بكامل قوته في الدقائق الأخيرة لكنه اصطدم بتماسك المنافس وأحبط التسرع محاولاته لينتهي اللقاء بفوز أوزبكستان 3-1 وتأهلها مع الصين إلى الدور ربع النهائي.

اهداف مباراة السعودية واوزبكستان




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الصين تتأهل بالعلامة الكاملة في كأس آسيا 

رغم ضمان تصدر المجموعة الثانية بكأس آسيا لكرة القدم والتأهل لدور الثمانية قدمت الصين عرضا قويا وتفوقت 2-1 على كوريا الشمالية لتحقق انتصارها الثالث على التوالي بالمسابقة اليوم الأحد.
وكافأ سون كي مهاجم الصين مدربه آلان بيرين بعدما أشركه في التشكيلة الأساسية وسجل هدفا مبكرا قبل مرور أول دقيقة ثم أضاف الهدف الثاني بضربة رأس في الدقيقة 42.
وسجل جاو لين مهاجم الصين هدفا بطريق الخطأ في مرماه في الدقيقة 57.
وأصبح رصيد الصين تسع نقاط من ثلاث مباريات وبقيت في صدارة المجموعة وستلقي في دور الثمانية مع أستراليا صاحبة الأرض وصاحبة المركز الثاني بالمجموعة الأولى بينما خسرت كوريا الشمالية للمرة الثالثة على التوالي.
ولم تكن الصين مرشحة قبل المسابقة لاجتياز الدور الثاني لكنها حققت مفاجأتين بالتفوق على السعودية بطلة آسيا ثلاث مرات ثم أوزبكستان ودخلت دائرة المرشحين لإحراز اللقب لو لعبت بنفس المستوى.

اهداف مباراة الصين وكوريا الشمالية




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب المجموعتين الاولى والثانية بعد انتهاء مبارياتها

المجموعة A    ل    ف    ت    خ    أهداف    نقاط
    كوريا الجنوبية3    3    0    0    3    0    3    9
    أستراليا    3    2    0    1    8    2    6    6
    عمان    3    1    0    2    1    5    -4    3
    الكويت    3    0    0    3    1    6    -5    0

المجموعة B    ل    ف    ت    خ    أهداف    نقاط
    الصين    3    3    0    0    5    2    3    9
    أوزبكستان    3    2    0    1    5    3    2    6
    السعودية    3    1    0    2    5    5    0    3
    كوريا الشمالية3    0    0    3    2    7    -5    0

بذلك تتاهل كوريا الجنوبية واستراليا عن المجموعة الاولى
والصين واوزبكستان عن الثانية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*> ◄ مباريات اليوم الاثنين كأس الأمم الآسيوية - المجموعة الثالثة  الجولة 3:

• قطر ( -- : -- )    البحرين الساعة : 12:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD

• إيران ( -- : -- ) الإمارات الساعة : 12:00 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 4 HD
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإمارات تفرط في الصدارة بخسارة من إيران في الوقت القاتل

تلقى منتخب الإمارات هزيمة في الوقت القاتل على يد نظيره الإيراني بهدف نظيف صباح اليوم الاثنين في ختام منافسات المجموعة الثالثة ببطولة كأس الأمم الآسيوية التي تقام حالياً في استراليا.
سجل هدف الفوز رضا قوجان نجاد في الدقيقة 90 +1 من ضربة رأس وسط مطالبات من لاعبي الإمارات بإلغاءه بداعي التسلل.
وفرط منتخب الإمارات في الصدارة التي ذهبت لنظيره الإيراني صاحب التسع نقاط بينما تجمد رصيد الإمارات عند 6 نقاط ، ويصعد الفريقان سوياً لدور الثمانية بالبطولة القارية.

اهداف مباراة ايران والامارات




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البحرين تهزم قطر في مباراة وداع كأس آسيا

ودع المنتخب القطري (بطل خليجي 22) بطولة كأس آسيا لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا بأستراليا بخسارة ثالثة من المنتخب البحريني بنتيجة1/2 في المباراة التي جمعت بينهما اليوم في الجولة الأخيرة من المجموعة الثالثة.
أحرز هدفا البحرين سيد ضياء وسيد أحمد في الدقيقتين 34 و82 وأحرز هدف قطر الوحيد حسن الهيدوس في الدقيقة 68.
وودع المنتخب القطري البطولة دون أن يحصد أي نقاط ولم يحرز إلا هدفين أمام الإمارات والبحرين محتلا المركز الأخير للمجموعة.
وخسر المنتخب القطري من الإمارات 1/4 في الجولة الأولى وإيران صفر/1 في الجولة الثانية والأخيرة من البحرين 1/2.
كما ودع البطولة أيضا المنتخب البحريني (صاحب المركز الرابع عام 2004) محتلا المركز الثالث فى المجموعة بعدما حقق فوزا وحيدا أمام قطر حيث كان خسر من إيران صفر/2 ومن الإمارات 1/2.

اهداف مباراة البحرين وقطر




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب منتخبات المجموعة الثالثة

المجموعة C

                     ل    ف    ت    خ            أهداف    نقاط
إيران      3    3    0    0    4    0    4    9
الإمارات    3    2    0    1    6    3    3    6
البحرين    3    1    0    2    3    5    -2    3
قطر       3    0    0    3    2    7    -5    0


وبذلك يتاهل المنتخب الايراني كأول والامارات كثاني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخبات التي ضمنت التاهل لدور الثمانية حتى الان هي : ــ

كوريا الجنوبية واستراليا عن المجموعة الاولى
والصين واوزبكستان عن المجموعة الثانية
ايران والامارات عن المجموعة الثالثة
وتبقى منتخبان عن المجموعة الرابعة مابين اليابان والعراق والاردن

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الدور ربع النهائي :  ـــــ

الخميس 22 يناير

كوريا الجنوبية × اوزبكستان    الساعة 10:30

الصين × أستراليا      الساعة 12:30

الجمعة 23 يناير

إيران × ثاني المجموعة الرابعة    الساعة 10:30

أول المجموعة الرابعة × الإمارات    الساعة 12:30

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اليابان تهزم الأردن وتعيد النشامى إلى عمان

حسم منتخب اليابان تأهله وصدارته للمجموعة الرابعة، وذلك بعد فوزه على نظيره الأردني بهدفين نظيفين، ليصعد والمنتخب العراقي إلى دور الثمانية.
وسجل نجم ميلان هوندا الهدف الأول في الدقيقة 24، في حين أضاف شينجي كاجاوا الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 82.
وجاءت أول تسديدة في اللقاء من الجانب الياباني، وذلك من خلال هوندا الذي أرسل كرة زاحفة لكن عامر شفيع أمسك بها بسهولة.
السيطرة اليابانية تواصلت، وكاد هوندا أن ينهي أحلام المنتخب الأردني بتسجيله هدفاً في الدقيقة 10، لكن الحكم ألغاه لأن الكرة كانت قد خرجت إلى ركلة مرمى قبل التمريرة الأخيرة لهوندا.
وعاد هوندا من جيدد ليكون مصدر الخطر، وسجل الهدف في الدقيقة 24 مستفيداً من تصدي عامر الشفيع لكرة أوكازاكي التي ارتدت له بلا رقابة وأمام مرمى خالي من حارسه.
انتهى اللقاء بفوز المنتخب الياباني بهدفين نظيفين، ليتأهل رفقة المنتخب العراقي، حيث سيواجه أسود الرافدين نظيرهم الإيراني، في حين سيلعب اليابان مع الإمارات.

اهداف مباراة اليابان والاردن 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العراق يتجاوز مفاجآت فلسطين ويعبر لدور الثمانية بأمم آسيا

حقق منتخب العراق فوزاً مستحقاً على حساب نظيره الفلسطيني بهدفين نظيفين في اللقاء الذي أقيم صباح اليوم الثلاثاء في الجولة الثالثة والأخيرة للمجموعة الرابعة ببطولة كأس الأمم الآسيوية لكرة القدم التي تقام في استراليا.
وتأهل المنتخب العراقي بهذا الفوز إلى دور الثمانية بالبطولة بعد أن رفع رصيده إلى 6 نقاط بينما ودع فلسطين بثالث هزيمة وبدون رصيد في أول مشاركة له في البطولة القارية، ولحق أسود الرافدين بالمنتخب الياباني الذي أطاح بآمال المنتخب الأردني وتفوق عليه بنفس النتيجة.
سجل هدفي العراق يونس محمود وأحمد ياسين في الدقيقتين 49 و89 وأهدر يونس ضربة جزاء للعراق في الدقيقة 61. 
المنتخب الفلسطيني بدأ اللقاء في تغييرات بين صفوفه وأبرزها بقاء الحارس الأساسي رمزي صالح على دكة البدلاء وشارك أساسياً توفيق علي أبو حماد بدلاً منه كما ظهر في التشكيلة أحمد حربي ومحمود الدحادحا منذ البداية.

اهداف العراق وفلسطين




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخبات التي ضمنت التاهل لدور الثمانية هي : ــ

كوريا الجنوبية واستراليا عن المجموعة الاولى
والصين واوزبكستان عن المجموعة الثانية
ايران والامارات عن المجموعة الثالثة
اليابان والعراق عن المجموعة الرابعة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الدور ربع النهائي : ـــــ

الخميس 22 يناير

كوريا الجنوبية × اوزبكستان الساعة 10:30

الصين × أستراليا الساعة 12:30

الجمعة 23 يناير

إيران × العراق  الساعة 10:30

اليابان  × الإمارات الساعة 12:30

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الدور ربع النهائي : ـــــ

الخميس 22 يناير

كوريا الجنوبية × اوزبكستان الساعة 10:30 
beIN SPORTS 6 HD

الصين × أستراليا الساعة 12:30 
beIN SPORTS 6 HD
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تسلم كسلاوى على المتابعة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كوريا الجنوبية تلتهم أوزبكستان وتعبر للمربع الذهبي بكأس آسيا

بثنائية من سون هيونج مين في الوقت الإضافي ، عبر المنتخب الكوري الجنوبي لكرة القدم عقبة منتخب أوزبكستان وتأهل إلى المربع الذهبي لبطولة كأس آسيا 2015 المقامة حاليا بأستراليا.
تغلب المنتخب الكوري على نظيره الأوزبكي 2/صفر بجدارة واستحقاق اليوم الخميس في الدور الثاني (دور الثمانية) للبطولة وأصبح أول المتأهلين للمربع الذهبي.
وانتهى الشوط الأول من المباراة بالتعادل السلبي الذي عبر عن تكافؤ الأداء بين الفريقين وإهدار كل منهما للفرص التي سنحت له في هذا الشوط حيث كان المنتخب الأوزبكي الأفضل في أول ربع ساعة من المباراة ثم سيطر المنتخب الكوري على مجريات اللعب في الربع الثاني فيما تراجع مستوى الأداء وساد الحذر الدفاعي في ربع الساعة الثالث من هذا الشوط.
وفي الشوط الثاني ، تحسن أداء الفريقين وأهدر كل منهما بعض الفرص المحققة خاصة في الربع ساعة الأخير لينتهي الوقت الأصلي بالتعادل السلبي أيضا ليلجأ الفريقان إلى الوقت الإضافي لمدة نصف ساعة مقسمة بالتساوي على شوطين.
وفي الوقت الإضافي ، سجل سون هيونج مين هدفي المباراة في الدقيقتين 104 و119 وهي الدقيقة قبل الأخيرة في كل ن الشوطين الإضافيين ليكون الفوز الثمين للنمر الكوري.

اهداف مباراة كوريا الجنوبية واوزبكستان




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكنجارو الأسترالي يروض التنين الصيني ويتأهل للمربع الذهبي بأمم آسيا

أوقف المنتخب الأسترالي لكرة القدم المغامرة الصينية وأطاح بالتنين الصيني من بطولة كأس آسيا 2015 المقامة حاليا بأستراليا بعدما تغلب عليه 2/صفر اليوم الخميس في دور الثمانية للبطولة ليلحق المنتخب الأسترالي بنظيره الكوري الجنوبي في الدور قبل النهائي.
ويدين المنتخب الأسترالي (الكنجارو) بالفضل الكبير في هذا الفوز إلى مهاجمه المخضرم تيم كاهيل الهداف التاريخي للفريق والذي سجل هدفي المباراة في الدقيقتين 48 و65 بعد انتهاء الشوط الأول من المباراة بالتعادل السلبي.
وأصبح المنتخب الأسترالي ثاني المتأهلين للمربع الذهبي في البطولة الحالية حيث سبقه منتخب كوريا الجنوبية بالتغلب على نظيره الأوزبكي 2/صفر في وقت سابق اليوم.
ويلتقي المنتخب الأسترالي في المربع الذهبي يوم الثلاثاء المقبل مع الفائز من المواجهة المرتقبة بين منتخبي اليابان والإمارات والمقررة غدا الجمعة في دور الثمانية.
وصالح المنتخب الأسترالي جماهيره بهذا الفوز بعد الهزيمة أمام كوريا الجنوبية صفر/1 في الجولة الثالثة الأخيرة من مباريات المجموعة الثانية بالدور الأول للبطولة.
ومني التنين الصيني اليوم بالهزيمة الأولى له في البطولة بعدما حقق الفوز في جميع المباريات الثلاث التي خاضها بالمجموعة الثانية في الدور الأول للبطولة.

اهداف مباراة استراليا والصين




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الدور ربع النهائي : ـــــ

الجمعة 23 يناير

إيران × العراق الساعة 10:30 
beIN SPORTS 6 HD

اليابان × الإمارات الساعة 12:30 
beIN SPORTS 6 HD 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العراق يتأهل للمربع الذهبي بأمم آسيا بعد مباراة دراماتيكية أمام إيران

بعد مباراة دراماتيكية ومجنونة ، تأهل منتخب العراق إلى المربع الذهبي لبطولة كأس الأمم الآسيوية لكرة القدم التي تقام حالياً في استراليا عقب تغلبه على نظيره الإيراني بنتيجة  7-6  بضربات الجزاء الترجيحية بعد انتهاء الوقت الأصلي والإضافي بالتعادل بثلاثة أهداف لكل منهما.
المنتخب الإيراني تقدم بهدف سردار أزمون في الدقيقة 25 وتعادل أحمد ياسين في الدقيقة 57 وتقدم يونس محمود في الدقيقة 94 للعراق ثم تعادل مرتضى بور علي في الدقيقة 104 وسجل ضرغام إسماعيل ضربة جزاء ليحرز الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 117 وتعادل رضا نجاد في الدقيقة 120.
ونجح المنتخب العراقي في التقدم مجدداً عن طريق يونس محمود في الدقيقة الرابعة من الوقت الإضافي من تمريرة عرضية متقنة اصطدمت بأقدام مدافعي إيران ليودعها المرمى الإيراني برأسه.
وفي ضربات الترجيح أضاع للعراق  سعد عبد الأمير بينما أهدر لإيران علي رضا جهان ووحيد أميري.
في الدقيقة 25 ، نجح سردار أزمون مهاجم إيران في تسجيل هدف التقدم من ضربة رأس رائعة استغل بها تمريرة عرضية متقنة مرت من أمام مسعود شجاعي ليودعها المرمى بسهولة.
ونجح أحمد ياسين في الدقيقة 57 في تسجيل هدف التعادل من تمريرة عرضية متقنة من جانب علاء عبد الزهرة فشل يونس محمود في استغلالها ليودعها المرمى ويهز شباك إيران لأول مرة بالبطولة.
وفي الدقيقة 104 نجح منتخب إيران في التعادل بضربة رأس من جانب مرتضى بورعلي كنجي.
وشارك أمجد كلف على حساب أحمد ياسين صاحب هدف التعادل للعراق في الدقيقة 107 ، ونجح العراق في الحصول على ضربة جزاء أحرز منها ضرغام إسماعيل هدف التقدم ببراعة في الدقيقة 117.
وفي الدقيقة 120 وقبل لحظات من النهاية ، نجح رضا نجاد في إدراك هدف التعادل لإيران من هفوة دفاعية للعراق ليعيد منتخب بلاده للمباراة من جديد وينتهي اللقاء بالتعادل ويلجأ الفريقان لضربات الترجيح.

اهداف مباراة العراق وايران





ركلات الترجيح لمباراة العراق وايران




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإمارات تطيح باليابان وتواجه أستراليا في قبل نهائي كأس آسيا

حقق منتخب الإمارات مفاجأة كبيرة بالإطاحة بحامل اللقب الياباني بضربات الترجيح بعد التعادل (1-1) خلال الوقتين الأصلي والأضافي للمباراة التي أقيمت على ملعب استاد سيدني في دور الثمانية ببطولة كأس الأمم الآسيوية 2015 لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في أستراليا.
  وضرب الابيض الاماراتي موعدا مع اصحاب الارض الاستراليين في مواجهة الدور قبل النهائي ، بينما يواجه المنتخب العراقي الذي اطاح بايران منتخب كوريا الجنوبية في المباراة الأخرى .
تقدم علي مبخوت  للإمارات في الدقيقة (8)، وادرك البديل شيباساكي التعادل لليابانيين في الدقيقة (82)، وفي ضربات الترجيح ، سجل للامارات عمر عبدالرحمن وعلي مبخوت وماجد خميس وحبيب الفردان ومحمد اسماعيل واهدر خميس اسماعيل ضربته ، في المقابل سجل لليابان تيودا وهاسيبي وشيباساكي وناهاتومو  واهدر هوندا كرته فيما تصدى القائم لضربة كاجاوا.
جاء الهدف الأول للإمارات في الدقيقة (8) بعد مجموعة من التمريرات السريعة والجميلة في وسط الملعب لتصل إلى عامر عبدالرحمن الذي مررها أمامية لعلي مبخوت الذي أحسن في ترويضها قبل أن يسددها مباشرة على يسار الحارس الياباني ، ورفض مبخوت الاحتفال بهدفه تضامنا مع الأحزان السعودية والعربية بعد وفاة الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز خادم الحرمين الشريفين الراحل، ورفع مبخوت رصيده إلى 4 أهداف.
أثمر الهجوم الياباني عن هدف التعادل عبر البديل جاكو شيباساكي في الدقيقة (82) من جملة تكتيكية بينه وبين المخضرم هوندا الذي مرر كرة لشيباساكي ليسددها قوية في مرمى ماجد ناصر.
ابان 
اهداف الامارات واليابان





ركلات الترجيح لمباراة الامارات واليابان 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
الإمارات تطيح باليابان وتواجه أستراليا في قبل نهائي كأس آسيا

حقق منتخب الإمارات مفاجأة كبيرة بالإطاحة بحامل اللقب الياباني بضربات  الترجيح بعد التعادل (1-1) خلال الوقتين الأصلي والأضافي للمباراة التي  أقيمت على ملعب استاد سيدني في دور الثمانية ببطولة كأس الأمم الآسيوية  2015 لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في أستراليا.
  وضرب الابيض الاماراتي موعدا مع اصحاب الارض الاستراليين في مواجهة الدور  قبل النهائي ، بينما يواجه المنتخب العراقي الذي اطاح بايران منتخب كوريا  الجنوبية في المباراة الأخرى .
تقدم علي مبخوت  للإمارات في الدقيقة (8)، وادرك البديل شيباساكي التعادل  لليابانيين في الدقيقة (82)، وفي ضربات الترجيح ، سجل للامارات عمر  عبدالرحمن وعلي مبخوت وماجد خميس وحبيب الفردان ومحمد اسماعيل واهدر خميس  اسماعيل ضربته ، في المقابل سجل لليابان تيودا وهاسيبي وشيباساكي وناهاتومو   واهدر هوندا كرته فيما تصدى القائم لضربة كاجاوا.
جاء الهدف الأول للإمارات في الدقيقة (8) بعد مجموعة من التمريرات السريعة  والجميلة في وسط الملعب لتصل إلى عامر عبدالرحمن الذي مررها أمامية لعلي  مبخوت الذي أحسن في ترويضها قبل أن يسددها مباشرة على يسار الحارس الياباني  ، ورفض مبخوت الاحتفال بهدفه تضامنا مع الأحزان السعودية والعربية بعد  وفاة الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز خادم الحرمين الشريفين الراحل، ورفع مبخوت  رصيده إلى 4 أهداف.
أثمر الهجوم الياباني عن هدف التعادل عبر البديل جاكو شيباساكي في الدقيقة  (82) من جملة تكتيكية بينه وبين المخضرم هوندا الذي مرر كرة لشيباساكي  ليسددها قوية في مرمى ماجد ناصر.

اهداف الامارات واليابان وركلات الترجيح لمباراة الامارات واليابان 


 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة نصف النهائي الأثنين 26 يناير 2015

كوريا الجنوبية    -- : --    العراق    الساعة 10:30 القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD


مباراة نصف النهائي الثلاثاء 27 يناير 2015

أستراليا    -- : --    الإمارات  الساعة 10:30 القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشمشون الكوري يثأر من أسود العراق ويعبر لنهائي كأس آسيا

بدد منتخب كوريا الجنوبية أمل العراق وأطاح به من بطولة كأس الأمم الآسيوية 2015 لكرة القدم المقامة حاليا في أستراليا بعدما تغلب عليه 2-صفر مساء الاثنين في أولى مباراتي الدور قبل النهائي ، ليتأهل الشمشون الكوري إلى النهائي حيث يلتقي الفائز من الإمارات وأستراليا.
 افتتح المنتخب الكوري الجنوبي التسجيل في الدقيقة 20 بهدف أحرزه لي جونج هيوب ثم أضاف زميله كيم يونج جون الهدف الثاني بعد أربع دقائق من بداية الشوط الثاني ، لينتهي مشوار العراق بالمنافسة على المركز الثالث.
 جاءت المباراة متكافئة بين الفريقين وكانت المحاولات الهجومية سجالا على مدار شوطي المباراة لكن العراق دفع ثمن كرة عالية مبكرة وهفوة في التغطية الدفاعية في الشوط الثاني لينتهي مشواره عند المربع الذهبي.
جاء فوز المنتخب الكوري بمثابة الثأر من أسود الرافدين ، حيث أطاح المنتخب العراقي بالكوريين من الدور قبل النهائي ببطولة عام 2007 ، والتي واصل فيها العراق المشوار حتى منصة التتويج باللقب.
ووصل الفريق الكوري بذلك إلى النهائي للمرة الأولى منذ 27 عاما وبات على بعد خطوة واحدة من اللقب الذي توج به مرتين ، آخرهما قبل 55 عاما ، عندما توج بطلا لآسيا عام 1960 .

اهداف مباراة كوريا الجنوبية والعراق




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استراليا تتقدم في الشوط الاول على الامارات بهدفين دون مقابل

سجل الاهداف نرينت ساينسبري وجبسون ديفيدسون في الدقيقتين 3 و14

وانتهى الشوط الاول على هذه النتيجة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استراليا تنهي مغامرة "الأبيض" الإماراتي في كأس آسيا

أنهى المنتخب الإسترالي مغامرة نظيره الإماراتي في بطولة كأس آسيا لكرة القدم، وتغلب عليه بهدفين نظيفين في اللقاء الذي جمع بينهما اليوم الثلاثاء على إستاد نيوكاسل، في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة، ليتأهل أصحاب الأرض لمواجهة منتخب كوريا الجنوبية  في المباراة النهائية يوم السبت، ويواجهة منتخب الإمارات نظيره العراقي في مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث والرابع يوم الجمعه.
فرض المنتخب الإسترالي تقدمه مبكرا بهدفين لمدافعيه ساينسبري وديفيدسون في الدقيقتين 3 و14 من الشوط الأول انهيا الحلم الأبيض في التأهل إلى النهائي
لم يقدم "الأبيض" الإماراتي المستوى الذي ينتظره منه عشاقه،  وكان لإهتزاز شباكه المبكر، بسبب غياب التركيز، اثره في إحباط لاعبيه، في الوقت الذي أكتفى اصحاب الأرض بالاداء التجاري الذي يكفل لهم تحقيق الفوز والتأهل إلى النهائي ، إعتمادا على تفوقهم البدني والفني والإمكانيات الفردية.
البداية جاءت "صفراء"  بشكل مباغت من الإستراليين، في الوقت الذي لم يكن المنتخب الإماراتي نظم صفوفه بشكل واضح في الملعب، ونجح الظهير الأيمن ترينت ساينسبري في وضع منتخب بلاده في المقدمة مستغلا الركنية التي وصلته داخل منطقة الجزاء، ليرتقي لها بهدوء ويسددها برأسه دون رقابة في مرمى ماجد ناصر.
تسبب هذا الهدف في صدمة مبكرة لمنتخب الإمارات، وظهر تباعد واضح وتراجع في خطوط الفريق، مع وجود ثغرة في الجبهة اليمنى التي يشغلها وليد عباس، ومن خلالها نفذ منتخب إستراليا أكثر من هجمة منظمة.
وفي الوقت الذي كان المنتخب الإماراتي على وشك العودة أستغل المنتخب الأسترالي الاخطاء المتكررة في دفاعات الأبيض، ومن دربكة داخل منطقة الجزاء تصل الكرة إلى المدافع ديفيدسون الذي يصوبها مباشرة في المرمى محرزا الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 14.
تسبب هذا الهدف في إحباط للاعبي الإمارات، في الوقت الذي تناقل لاعبو استراليا الكرة بثقة في وسط الملعب دون خطورة على مرمى ماجد ناصر.

اهداف مباراة استراليا والامارات




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث والرابع

الجمعة 30 يناير  الساعة 12 ظهرا

العراق (-- : -- ) الإمارات 

المباراة النهائية

السبت 31 يناير الساعة 12 ظهرا

 أستراليا ( -- : --    ) كوريا الجنوبية    

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهائي آسيا الصغير.. الإمارات لتأكيد الجودة.. والعراق لتعزيز الثقة

يلتقي غداً الجمعة المنتخبان العراقي والاماراتي لتحديد المركز الثالث في بطولة كأس أمم آسيا الجارية احداثها في العاصمة الاسترالية كانبرا.
واكتست مواجهات المنتخبين العراقي والاماراتي اهمية كبيرة لدى جماهير المنتخبين منذ المباراة التاريخية التي جمعتهما في مواجهة دور قبل نهائي التأهل لنهائيات كأس العالم 1986، والتي حسمها العراق بالوقت القاتل في مباراة الإياب، في مباراة تاريخية لا تُنسى.
وخسرت الامارات في نصف النهائي أمام استراليا بهدفين نظيفين، فيما خسرت العراق بنفس النتيجة أمام كوريا الجنوبية.
وفي نظرة على تاريخ لقاء المنتخبين، التقيا فقط مرتين في نهائيات بطولة كاس امم اسيا , المناسبة الاولى كانت في دور الثمانية من النسخة ال11 التي استضافتها العاصمة الاماراتية ابو ظبي وانتهت بفوز الامارات بهدف عبد الرحمن محمد الذهبي من ركلة حرة مباشرة في الشوط الاضافي الاول.
والمرة الثانية كانت في أمم آسيا بقطر نسخة 2011 ويومها فاز متنخب العراق في الدور الاول من البطولة بهدف واحد سجله مدافع الامارات وليد عباس بالخطأ في مرمى منتخبه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الليث الإماراتي "المدرب" يغلب اسود الرافدين "الجامحة"

قلب المنتخب الإماراتي لكرة القدم تأخره 1-2 في الشوط الأول إلى فوز ثمين 3-2 على نظيره العراقي في الشوط الثاني من مباراتهما اليوم الجمعة ليحسم الأبيض الإماراتي لصالحه المركز الثالث في بطولة كأس آسيا 2015 المقامة حاليا بأستراليا.
وحقق المنتخب الإماراتي بهذا الفوز أفضل إنجاز له خارج ملعبه في تاريخ مشاركاته بالبطولة الأسيوية حيث كان أفضل مركز له في البطولة هو الثاني في نسخة 1996 التي استضافتها بلاده.
وكان المنتخب الإماراتي هو البادئ بالتسجيل عن طريق اللاعب أحمد خليل في الدقيقة 16 ولكن المنتخب العراقي (أسود الرافدين) رد بقوة وقلب النتيجة لصالحه في الشوط الأول بهدفين سجلهما وليد سالم وأمجد كلف في الدقيقتين 28 و42 .
وفي الشوط الثاني ، سجل خليل هدفه الثاني في الدقيقة 51 ليقود الأبيض للتعادل قبل أن يتسبب أحمد إبراهيم مدافع العراق في ركلة جزاء ويطرد من الملعب في الدقيقة 55 ليستغل علي مبخوت ضربة الجزاء ويسجل منها هدف الفوز للإمارات في الدقيقة 57 .
ورفع مبخوت رصيده إلى خمسة أهداف لينفرد بقائمة هدافي البطولة الحالية ويصبح قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الفوز بجائزة الحذاء الذهبي لهداف هذه النسخة في انتظار مباراة النهائي المقررة غدا السبت بين منتخبي أستراليا وكوريا الجنوبية. كما رفع خليل رصيده إلى أربعة أهداف في المركز الثاني بقائمة الهدافين.
وشهدت مباراة اليوم أول مواجهة بين منتخبين عربيين في لقاء تحديد المركز الثالث على مدار تاريخ البطولة.

اهداف مباراة الامارات والعراق




*

----------


## Jazrawy

*عمل  منظم  جداً  ي  كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاماراتي علي مبخوت ينفرد بصدارة الهدافين 



سجل علي مبخوت هدفه الخامس في مباراة منتخبه امام العراق ليتصدر قائمة هدافي المسابقة متجاوزا زميله احمد خليل والاردني حمزة الدردور والاسترالي نيم كاهيل والكوري الجنوبي سون هيونغ مين
ويملك الاسترالي كاهيل والكوري مين الفرصة للحاق بعلي مبخوت من خلال مباراة منتخبيهما غدا في النهائي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استراليا ستستفيد من نهائي كأس آسيا سواء فازت أم خسرت وكوريا الجنوبية مستعدة لاقتناص فرصة العمر
استراليا تطمح إلي تحقيق لقبها الأول في كأس آسيا وكوريا الجنوبية تأمل في تحقيق حلم التتويج الأسيوي بعد غياب 55 عاما

 يسعى منتخب كوريا الجنوبية لكرة القدم إلى إنهاء حالة الجدب التي لازمته لعقود طويلة في بطولات كأس آسيا فيما يتطلع المنتخب الأسترالي إلى إحراز لقبه الأول عندما يلتقي الفريقان غدا السبت في المباراة النهائية للنسخة السادسة عشر من البطولة والمقامة حاليا في أستراليا.
ويسدل الفريقان الستار على البطولة غدا بالمواجهة المثيرة بينهما في المباراة النهائية في سيدني والتي يحلم كل منهما بتتويج تاريخي من خلالها.
وسبق للمنتخب الكوري أن توج بلقب البطولة مرتين في عامي 1956 و1960 ولكنه فشل في تكرار الإنجاز على مدار أكثر من نصف قرن. ولهذا ، يأمل الفريق في الفوز غدا بلقبه الثالث وهو الأول له منذ 55 عاما.
وفي المقابل ، يطمح المنتخب الأسترالي إلى استغلال إقامة البطولة على أرضه ليتوج بلقبه الأسيوي الأول والتأكيد على مكانته ضمن القوى الكروية الكبرى في القارة الصفراء.
والتقى الفريقان قبل أيام قليلة في ختام مبارياتهما بالمجموعة الأولى في الدور الأول للبطولة وحق المنتخب الكوري الفوز 1/صفر.
ولكن كلا من الفريقين لا يرى في نتيجة الدور الأول أي تأثير أو أفضلية معنوية للمنتخب الكوري.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيما يلي حقائق عن منتخب استراليا قبل مواجهة كوريا الجنوبية في نهائي كأس آسيا 2015 لكرة القدم غدا السبت : ــ



- سجل المشاركات: شارك في البطولة مرتين في 2007 و2011.
- أفضل نتيجة: المركز الثاني في 2011.
- تصنيف الفيفا: تحتل المركز 100
- تأهل الفريق لكأس آسيا لأنه البلد المضيف.

- الطريق للنهائي:
تغلبت على الكويت 4-1 في ملبورن (سجلها تيم كاهيل وماسيمو لونجو ومايل جدنياك (من ركلة جزاء) وجيمس ترويسي.
تغلبت على سلطنة عمان 4-صفر في سيدني (سجلها مات مكاي وروبي كروس ومارك ميليجان (من ركلة جزاء) وتومي يوريتش.
خسرت أمام كوريا الجنوبية بهدف نظيف في برزبين.

دور الثمانية:
تغلبت على الصين 2-صفر في برزبين (سجلهما تيم كاهيل)

قبل النهائي:
تغلبت على الإمارات 2-صفر في نيوكاسل (سجلهما ترينت سينسبري وجيسون ديفيدسون)

- المدرب: انجي بوستيكوجلو: ولد في اليونان لكنه عاش معظم حياته في استراليا. نال سمعته على مدار 18 عاما نظرا لقدرته على بناء فرق جديدة وكلف بهذه المهمة مع استراليا. يحب الاعتماد على الأسلوب الهجومي المغامر إلى حد كبير.
وسبق لهذا المدرب (49 عاما) أن قاد برزبين رور للفوز بالدوري الأسترالي في 2011 و2012 وبدأ مشروعا مشابها مع ملبورن فيكتوري قبل أن يتولى تدريب منتخب استراليا.
تولى المسؤولية خلفا للمدرب الألماني هولجر أوسيك في أكتوبر تشرين الأول 2013 بهدف اعادة بناء الفريق ونجح في أن يقدم سلسلة من العروض القوية في نهائيات كأس العالم 2014 بالبرازيل.

- أبرز اللاعبين: لاعب الوسط تيم كاهيل (35 عاما): رغم تقدمه في العمر يبقى من أنشط وأبرز لاعبي المنتخب الاسترالي. يتحلى بقوة كبيرة في ألعاب الهواء ويستطيع التفوق على المدافعين الأطول منه بسبب نجاحه في القفز عاليا.

يتصدر قائمة هدافي منتخب أستراليا ويلعب حاليا في نيويورك رد بولز بينما سبق له اللعب في إيفرتون. كما أنه هداف أستراليا في البطولة حتى الآن بثلاثة أهداف بينها ثنائية في مرمى الصين في دور الثمانية.

- التشكيلة:
حراس مرمى.. ماثيو رايان (كلوب بروج) ميتشل لانجراك (بروسيا دورتموند) يوجين جاليكوفيتش (اديليد يونايتد).
مدافعون.. ماثيو سبيرانوفيتش (وسترن سيدني واندرارز) ترينت سينسبري (جفوله) اليكس ويلكينسون (تشونبوك موتورز) كريس هيرد (استون فيلا) ايزاز بيهيتش (بورصة سبور) جيسون ديفيدسون (وست بروميتش البيون) ايفان فرانيتش (توربيدو موسكو).
لاعبو الوسط.. مارك ميليجان (ملبورن فيكتوري) مايل جديناك (كريستال بالاس) مارك بريشيانو (الغرافة) تومي اور (اوتريخت) ماسيمو لونجو (سويندون) تيري انطونيس (سيدني) جيمس ترويسي (زولت فارجيم) مات مكاي (برزبين رور).
مهاجمون.. تيم كاهيل (نيويورك رد بولز) ماثيو ليكي (انجولشتاد) روبي كروس (باير ليفركوزن) تومي يوريتش (وسترن سيدني واندرارز) ناثان بيرنز (ولنجتون فينكس).


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لم تحقق كوريا الجنوبية  لقب أمم آسيا منذ عام 1960 ، وفيما يلي حقائق عن منتخب كوريا الجنوبية قبل مواجهة أستراليا في نهائي كأس آسيا 2015 لكرة القدم غدا السبت.



- سجل المشاركات: شارك في البطولة 12 مرة في 1956 و1960 و1964 و1972 و1980 و1984 و1988 و1996 و2000 و2004 و2007 و2011.
- أفضل نتيجة: الفوز باللقب في 1956 و1960.
- تصنيف الفيفا: تحتل المركز 69.
- تأهلت للبطولة مباشرة بعد احتلال المركز الثالث في النهائيات السابقة بقطر في 2011.

- الطريق إلى المباراة النهائية:
تغلبت على سلطنة عمان 1-صفر في كانبيرا (سجله تشو يانج تشول)
تغلبت على الكويت 1-صفر في كانبيرا (سجله نام تاي هي)
تغلبت على أستراليا 1-صفر في برزبين (سجله لي جونج هيوب)

دور الثمانية:
تغلبت على أوزبكستان 2-صفر في ملبورن (سجلهما سون هيونج مين)

قبل النهائي:
تغلبت على العراق 2-صفر في سيدني (سجلهما لي جونج هيوب وكيم يانج جون)

- المدرب: أولي شتيلكه: لاعب منتخب ألمانيا السابق تولى المسؤولية في سبتمبر أيلول الماضي بعد فترات من العمل مع أندية في قطر وسويسرا وقيادة منتخب ساحل العاج لمدة عامين.
وحقق المدرب انتصارين وخسر مرتين منذ ذلك الحين لكن الفريق تطور مستواه وظهر بشكل أكثر تنظيما تحت قيادة هذا المدرب الألماني وسيخوض نهائي اسيا ولديه رغبة في نسيان خروجه المبكر من كأس العالم الأخيرة.

- أبرز اللاعبين: المهاجم سون هيونج مين (22 عاما): من أبرز المواهب الكروية في بلاده ويبدو قادرا على اجتياز نجاح بارك جي سونج لاعب مانشستر يونايتد السابق. بعد الانضمام لأكاديمية هامبورج للناشئين أصبح من أهم المواهب الشابة في الدوري الألماني وانتقل إلى باير ليفركوزن في صفقة ضخمة وواصل هناك تألقه في تسجيل الأهداف.
أحرز هدفين في كأس آسيا جاء كلاهما في الوقت الإضافي ضد أوزبكستان في دور الثمانية.

- التشكيلة:
حراس مرمى: كيم جين هيون (سيريزو اوساكا) كيم سيونج جيو (اولسان) جونج سونج ريونج (سوون).
مدافعون: كيم جين سو (هوفنهايم) بارك جوو هو (ماينتس) جانج هيون سو (قوانغتشو آر اند إف) كيم يانج جوون (قوانغتشو ايفرجراند) كيم جو يانج (سول) كواك تاي هوي (الهلال) كيم تشانج سو (كاشيوا ريسول) تشا دو ري (سول).
لاعبو الوسط: لي ميونج جو (العين) كي سونج يونج (سوانزي سيتي)هان كوك يانج (قطر) سون هيونج مين (باير ليفركوزن) كيم مين وو (ساجان توسو) كو جا تشول (ماينتس) نام تاي هي (لخويا) هان كيو وون (تشونبوك) لي تشونج يونج (بولتون).
مهاجمون: تشو يانج تشول (قطر) لي كيون هو (الجيش) لي جونج هيوب (سانجيو). 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباراة النهائية

السبت 31 يناير 

أستراليا ( -- : -- ) كوريا الجنوبية الساعة 12:00 ظهرا  القناة : beIN SPORTS 6 HD والكاس 5

الملعب :  استاد سيدني

الحكم: علي رضا فاغهاني
مساعدا الحكم: ريزا سوكهاندان و محمدريزا أبولفازلي
حكم رابع: فهد المرداسي
المعلقین : فهد العتیبي (beIN SPORTS) -- عیسي الحربین + أحمد الطیب (الکأس)
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نبارك للإمارات فوزها بالمركز الثالث بعد مباراة قوية مع المنتخب العراقي

الليث الإماراتي "المدرب" يغلب اسود الرافدين "الجامحة"
30 يناير 2015

قلب المنتخب الإماراتي لكرة القدم تأخره 1-2 في الشوط الأول إلى فوز ثمين 3-2 على نظيره العراقي في الشوط الثاني من مباراتهما اليوم الجمعة ليحسم الأبيض الإماراتي لصالحه المركز الثالث في بطولة كأس آسيا 2015 المقامة حاليا بأستراليا.

وحقق المنتخب الإماراتي بهذا الفوز أفضل إنجاز له خارج ملعبه في تاريخ مشاركاته بالبطولة الأسيوية حيث كان أفضل مركز له في البطولة هو الثاني في نسخة 1996 التي استضافتها بلاده.

وكان المنتخب الإماراتي هو البادئ بالتسجيل عن طريق اللاعب أحمد خليل في الدقيقة 16 ولكن المنتخب العراقي (أسود الرافدين) رد بقوة وقلب النتيجة لصالحه في الشوط الأول بهدفين سجلهما وليد سالم وأمجد كلف في الدقيقتين 28 و42 .

وفي الشوط الثاني ، سجل خليل هدفه الثاني في الدقيقة 51 ليقود الأبيض للتعادل قبل أن يتسبب أحمد إبراهيم مدافع العراق في ركلة جزاء ويطرد من الملعب في الدقيقة 55 ليستغل علي مبخوت ضربة الجزاء ويسجل منها هدف الفوز للإمارات في الدقيقة 57 .

ورفع مبخوت رصيده إلى خمسة أهداف لينفرد بقائمة هدافي البطولة الحالية ويصبح قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الفوز بجائزة الحذاء الذهبي لهداف هذه النسخة في انتظار مباراة النهائي المقررة غدا السبت بين منتخبي أستراليا وكوريا الجنوبية. كما رفع خليل رصيده إلى أربعة أهداف في المركز الثاني بقائمة الهدافين.

وشهدت مباراة اليوم أول مواجهة بين منتخبين عربيين في لقاء تحديد المركز الثالث على مدار تاريخ البطولة.

وقدم الفريقان بداية سريعة وقوية في المباراة ولكن الأداء انحصر في وسط الملعب خلال الدقائق الأولى حيث تحطمت محاولات الفريقين الهجومية مبكرا ولم تصل أي منها للمرمى.

وشهدت الدقيقة12 أول فرصة حقيقية خطيرة اثر هجمة منظمة للأبيض الإماراتي مرر منها عمر عبد الرحمن (عموري) الكرة إلى علي مبخوت في الناحية اليمنى ليلعبها عرضية إلى أحمد خليل الذي لعبها فوق المرمى.

ولكن المنتخب الإماراتي لم يتأخر في هز الشباك حيث سجل خليل هدف التقدم في الدقيقة 16 .

وجاء الهدف اثر هجمة مرتدة سريعة مرر منها عموري الكرة إلى مبخوت ولكنه سقط على الأرض بعدما تخلص من الرقابة فيما عادت الكرة إلى عموري ليمررها بدهاء بينية إلى خليل المندفع في الناحية الأخرى من الملعب ليتقدم خليل سريعا ويسدد الكرة على يمين الحارس لحظة تقدمه ليكون هدف التقدم للأبيض.

وأثار الهدف حفيظة المنتخب العراقي الذي اندفع في الهجوم بحثا عن هدف التعادل وعانده الحظ كثيرا في الدقيقة 20 اثر تمريرة بينية وصلت منها الكرة ليونس محمودالذي تخلص بمهارة من الدفاع وحاول أحد مدافعي الإمارات إبعاد الكرة لمنع انفراد يونس محمود بالحارس ولكن الكرة اصطدمت بقدم المهاجم العراقي المخضرم ثم ارتدت من العارضة إليه مجددا ليسددها في اتجاه المرمى ولكن الحارس تألق وأبعد الكرة لركنية.

كما تألق الحارس في الدقيقة 26 والتقط كرة خطيرة من أمام يونس محمود بعد تمريرة من ضرغام إسماعيل.

وفي الدقيقة التالية ، ضغط الدفاع الإماراتي على أمجد كلف واستخلص منه الكرة في منطقة الجزاء.

وأسفر الضغط العراقي عن هدف التعادل في الدقيقة 28 اثر تمريرة من كلف إلى وليد سالم داخل منطقة الجزاء حيث سدد سالم الكرة من زاوية صعبة لترتطم بقدم أحد لاعبي الإمارات وتسكن الشباك من فوق الحارس الإماراتي.

وتبادل الفريقان الهجوم في الدقائق التالية حيث بحث كل منهما عن هدف التقدم ولكن الدفاع العراقي وحارس المرمى الإماراتي كانوا بالمرصاد للعديد من الفرص.

وفي الدقيقة 42 ، استغل المنتخب العراقي خطأ جديدا في التغطية الدفاعية بالمنتخب الإماراتي وسجل هدف التقدم.

وجاء الهدف بعد تسديدة قوية أطلقها أحمد ياسين من خارج منطقة الجزاء وتصدى لها الحارس ببراعة ولكن الكرة تهيأت أمام كلف الخالي تماما من الرقابة أمام المرمى الإماراتي فلم يجد صعوبة في إيداعها الشباك على يسار الحارس.

وشهدت الدقائق القليلة المتبقية من الشوط بعد المحاولات غير المجدية من الفريقين لينتهي الشوط بتقدم أسود الرافدين 2-1 .

ومع بداية الشوط الثاني ، كاد المنتخب العراقي يعزز تقدمه اثر هجمة سريعة للفريق في الدقيقة 46 اجتاز خلالها يونس محمود الدفاع الإماراتي بمهارة وهدوء ولكنه سدد الكرة سريعا بجوار القائم على يسار الحارس.

ولكن الرد الإماراتي كان قويا حيث سجل خليل هدفه الثاني في الدقيقة 51 ليحرز التعادل للأبيض.

وجاء الهدف اثر تمريرة طولية عالية لعبها عموري إلى خليل خلف مدافعي العراق حيث هيأ خليل الكرة لنفسه ثم سددها في المرمى الخالي من حارسه الذي تقدم كثيرا لالتقاط الكرة من أمام خليل ولكنه فشل.

وبعدها بدقائق قليلة ، تفاقم الوضع سوءا للمنتخب العراقي اثر هجمة إماراتية أخرى في الدقيقة 55 انفرد على اثرها مبخوت فلم يجد أحمد إبراهيم بدا من جذبه وإسقاطه داخل المنطقة فلم يتردد الحكم في إشهار البطاقة الحمراء في وجه اللاعب واحتساب ضربة جزاء للإمارات.

وسدد مبخوت بنفسه ضربة الجزاء في الدقيقة 57 حيث لعبها بهدوء على يمين الحارس ليكون هدف التقدم الثمين.

ورغم النقص العددي في صفوفه ، شن المنتخب العراقي أكثر من هجمة خطيرة في الدقائق التالية بحثا عن هدف التعادل ولكن الحظ عانده.

وأبعد المدافع الإماراتي مهند سالم العنزي الكرة في اللحظة الأخيرة من أمام كلف ليفسد هجمة خطيرة في الدقيقة 64 .

ولعب وليد عباس في الدقيقة 68 بدلا من عبد العزيز صنقور في صفوف المنتخب الإماراتي.

وشهدت الفترة المتبقية من المباراة العديد من الفرص للفريقين ولكن الحظ لم يحالف أي منهما لتسجيل مزيد من الأهداف لينتهي اللقاء بفوز المنتخب الإماراتي وإحرازه المركز الثالث بالبطولة.






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الوقت الاصلي للمباراة النهائية بين استراليا وكوريا الجنوبية بالتعادل 1 / 1
تقدمت استراليا في نهاية الشوط الاول بهدهف عن طريق ماسيمو لونغو د 45 وحقق الكوري الجنوبي سونغ هيونغ مين في الدقيقة 91 التعادل

مباراة مثيرة جدا 
تنتقل الان الى الاشواط الاضافية 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف (ماسيمو لونغو) استراليا الاول في كوريا الجنوبية 1-0 نهائي كأس اسيا 2015






هدف التعادل لمنتخب كوريا الجنوبية ضد استراليا عن طريق سونغ هيونغ مين




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استراليا تُتوج بكأس آسيا لأول مرة بعد فوز دراماتيكي على كوريا

 أسدل الستار على النسخة السادسة عشر من بطولة كأس أمم آسيا لكرة القدم بتتويج منتخب استراليا، صاحب الأرض والجمهور، باللقب لأول مرة في تاريخه بالبطولة خلال ثلاث مشاركات، بفوزه على  كوريا الجنوبية 2-1 في المباراة النهائية للبطولة اليوم السبت على الاستاد الأولمبي بسيدني وسط 80 ألف متفرج.

الغريب أن الأهداف الثلاثة جاءت في اوقات قاتلة خلال أشواط اللقاء حيث تقدم منتخب استراليا بهدف عبر تسديدة ماثيو لونجو في الدقيقة (45)، وتمكن سون هيونج مين التعادل لكوريا الجنوبية في الوقت القاتل (90+2) بعدما كان الاستراليون قاب قوسين أو أدنى من التتويج في الوقت الأصلي، وفي الوقت الاضافي تمكن البديل جيمس ترواسي من اضافة الهدف الثاني لاستراليا (105) ليقود منتخب بلاده للتتويج باللقب للمرة الأولى في تاريخه .

وكانت الفرحة الاسترالية فرحتين نظرا لأن التتويج جاء على أرضه ووسط جمهوره في ثاني ظهور له على التوالي في نهائي البطولة ليعوض خسارته امام اليابان في نهائي بطولة آسيا "قطر 2011" في المشاركة الثانية بعد الظهور لأول مرة في البطولة الآسيوية 2007 حيث انضمت أستراليا لعضوية الاتحاد الأسيوي للعبة في 2006 بعدما كانت تشارك باتحاد أوقيانوسيا الذي كانت تتبعه استراليا في السابق.

وثأر الاستراليون لخسارتهم امام المارد الكوري بهدف نظيف في ختام مبارياته بالمجموعة الأولى بالدور الأول ليتمكن المنتخب الأسترالي للفوز بلقب البطولة بعد أقل من عقد على انضمام بلاده لعضوية الاتحاد الأسيوي للعبة ويكرس العقدة الكورية التي استمرت نحو 55 عاما منذ اخر فوز لكوريا الجنوبية باللقب وبالتحديد منذ الفوز بثاني القابه عام 1960، وسبق وحقق لقبه الأول عام 1956.

لعب المدرب الاسترالي انجي بوستيكوجلو بطريقة (4-2-3-1) معتمدا على روبي كروس مع مساندة من ماثيو ليكي تيم كاهيل، وخبرة القائد جديناك في الدفاع، وفي الشوط الثاني دفع بالثلاثي تومي جوريتش ومات مكاي وجيمس ترواسي على حساب تيم كاهيل وروبي كروس وايفان فرانجيك، في المقابل، لعب الالماني أولي شتيلكه بنفس طريقة استراليا (4-2-3-1) معتمدا على لي كيون هو كمهاجم وحيد ومساندة سونج هيونج مين وكي سونج يونج ولي جونج هيوب وهان كواك من الوسط وتقدم تشا دو ري وكواك تاي هوي من الدفاع، وفي الشوط الثاني دفع شتيلكه بالثلاثي لي كيون هو وهان كوك يونج وكيم جو يونج على حساب نام تي هي وجو هو بارك ولي جونج هويج.

جاء الشوط الأول متوازنا مع أفضلية نسبية  للضيوف الكوريين الا ان الفاعلية كانت من نصيب أصحاب الأرض عن طريق تسديدة ماسيمو لوجو  التي رجحت كفة الفريق الاسترالي ، بينما صادف سون هيونج مين، ولي جونج هيوب، ونام لي هي، وكي سونج يوينج عدم التوفيق في الشوط الأول.

بداية اللقاء كانت في مصلحة الكوريين، وشكل كواك تانج هوي مدافع كوريا بتقدمه للمشاركة في الهجوم خطورة كبيرة أمام خط دفاع استراليا ،ونال المدافع الاسترالي ايفان فرانجيك على أول بطاقة صفراء في اللقاء بسبب اعاقته جو هو بارك، وحاول الكوريون تهديد مرمى ماثيو رايان الا ان مهاجمي كوريا صادفهم رعونة امام المرمى الاسترالي.

شعر الاستراليون بخطورة الضيوف وبادلوهم في الهجوم عبر ثلاث فرص متتالية لتيم كاهيل وروبي كروس وتسديدة ميلي جديناك الخطيرة من كرة ثابتة والتي مرت فوت العارضة في الدقيقة (9).تمركز اللعب في وسط الملعب ، وغابت الخطورة على مرمى الفريقين لمدة تجاوزت عشر دقائق ، بعدها أهدر كواك تاي هوي هدف محقق لكوريا برأسية رائعة مرت بجوار القائم الاسترالي، وجاء الرد الاسترالي سريعاً عبر تسديدة تيم كاهيل القوية أبعدها الحارس الكوري كيم جين هيون لركنية.

واستغل الكوريون الجانبين حيث أهدر سون هيونج مين فرصتين متتالتين اولهما من الجانب الايسر استقبلها بتسديدة رائعة مرت فوق العارضة الاسترالية (37)، وثانيهما من الجانب الايسر عبر تشا دو ري الذي انطلق بالكرة ومررها على طبق من ذهب لزميله سون هيونج مين ليهدر على فريقه هدف محقق اخر (38).

وفي الدقيقة 45 تمكن الاستراليون من تسجيل هدف السبق من ثلاث تمريرات رائعة اختتمها ماسيمو لوجو بتسديدة صاروخية مرت على يسار حارس المرمى كي جين هيون لتتهادي في الشباك الكورية وينتهي بعدها الشوط الأول بتقدم منتخب استراليا بهدف نظيف.

وفي الشوط الثاني، لم يختلف الوضع حيث كان الكوريون الطرف الأكثر انتشارا واستحواذا على الكرة لكن دون فاعلية ، بينما لعب الاستراليون بتوازن دفاعي وهجومي مع الاعتماد على الهجمات المرتدة وسرعة التحول من الدفاع للهجوم.

استمر التقدم الاسترالي حتى الدقيقة 90 وأضاف الحكم الايراني علي رضا فاجهاني ثلاث دقائق محتسبة وقتا بدل من الضائع، وكان المد الهجومي كبيرا على المرمى الاسترالي وتمكن سون هيونج مين من ادراك هدف التعادل القاتل للكوريين في الدقيقة الثانية من الوقت بدل الضائع من تسدية قوية من داخل منطقة الجزاء لتهتز على اثرها شباك ماثيو رايان في الدقيقة (90+2) ليطلق بعدها الحكم الايراني نهاية الوقت الاصلي بتعادل المنتخبين (1-1)، ويلجأ الفريقان للشوطين الاضافيين.

 وفي الشوط الاضافي الأول، انقذ كيم جين هيون حارس كوريا هدف محقق من تسديدة ماثيو لونجو ، تبعها الحارس الاسترالي رايان بتصديه لتسديدة لي كيون هو، وتمكن البديل جيمس ترواسي من تسجيل الهدف الثاني لاستراليا مستغلا كرة صنعها البديل جوريتش ومررها عرضية ابعدها الحارس الكوري لتجد ترواسي في الموعد ويسددها في الشباك الكورية (105).

ولم يتمكن الكوريون من صناعة الفارق في الشوط الاضافي الثاني ليحسم الاستراليون اللقب لأول مرة في تاريخهم بعد الفوز (2-1)، ويحتفل اللاعبون بالكأس وسط جماهيرهم وعلى ملعبهم .

اهداف نهائي اسيا استراليا وكوريا الجنوبية






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأخضر السعودي يحتفظ برقمه القياسي بنهائي كأس آسيا



لم تبدأ المشاركات العربية في بطولات كأس آسيا إلا في النسخة الخامسة التي استضافتها تايلاند في عام 1972 ولكن الفرق العربية تركت بصمة واضحة في النسخ التالية من بالبطولة علما بأن النسخ الأربع الأولى أقيمت منافسات كل منها بنظام مجموعة واحدة ولم تشهد إقامة مباريات نهائية.
ومنذ 1972 ، كانت الكرة العربية حاضرة بفريق واحد على الأقل في ثماني من 12 نسخة أقيمت بين عامي 1972 و2015 وكان النهائي عربيا خالصا في نسختي 1996 و2007 .
وكان المنتخب السعودي صاحب نصيب الأسد من عدد مرات الوصول للمباراة النهائية برصيد ست مباريات نهائية بل إنه هو الأكثر وصولا للنهائي من بين جميع المنتخبات التي شاركت في كأس آسيا على مدار تاريخ البطولة.


*

----------


## Jazrawy

*شكراً  كسلاوي ما  قصرت  يا  حبيب

سؤال  البطوله  القادمه  وين  و  في  أي  عام ؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبخوت يكسر احتكار الاستراليين للجوائز بلقب هداف كأس آسيا



 إلى جانب فوز المنتخب الأسترالي بلقب كأس آسيا 2015 لكرة القدم في النسخة السادسة عشر من البطولة والتي اختتمت فعالياتها اليوم السبت في أستراليا، أحرز لاعبو الفريق اليوم عددا من الجوائز التي وزعت بعد المباراة النهائية للبطولة على استاد مدينة سيدني.
وتوج المنتخب الأسترالي بلقب البطولة عقب فوزه على نظيره الكوري الجنوبي 2/1 اليوم في المباراة النهائية للبطولة ليحرز لاعبوه كأس البطولة وميداليات المركز الأول.
كما وقع الاختيار على ماتيو رايان حارس مرمى الفريق ليفوز بجائزة أفضل حارس في البطولة علما بأن شباكه اهتزت ثلاث مرات على مدار المباريات الست التي خاضها الفريق في البطولة.
وانضم ماسيمو لونجو إلى القائمة الذهبية لأفضل اللاعبين في تاريخ بطولات كأس آسيا بعدما سجل الهدف الأول للمنتخب الأسترالي في مباراة النهائي اليوم ليقوده إلى الفوز 2/1 على كوريا الجنوبية في لقاء الحسم على لقب البطولة الأسيوية ويفوز لونجو بجائزة أفضل لاعب في البطولة.
وربما كان اختيار لونجو مفاجأة في ظل الترشيحات القوية التي اتجهت لصالح الموهوب عمر عبد الرحمن (عموري) نجم خط وسط المنتخب الإماراتي والذي قدم مجموعة من العروض الرائعة في البطولة.
ونال الإماراتي الآخر علي مبخوت جائزة هداف البطولة بعدما سجل خمسة أهداف تربع بها على قمة قائمة الهدافين.
وذهبت جائزة اللعب النظيف في هذه النسخة للمنتخب الأسترالي وتسلمها قائد الفريق ميلي جيدينياك.
*

----------

